# luminal irregularities & mild anterior wall hypokinesis



## Melanie Daugherty

Hi, if anyone out there can give me some insight as to what icd-9 code you would suggest for these impressions from a left heart cath I would greatly appreciate it.  I am trying not to use 794.39 and 786.59.  There is no evidence of obstructive atherosclerosis.  Thanks a bunch!



Melanie R. Daugherty, CPC, CPC-H, CPC-P
Coder, Ambulatory Procedure Department
Naval Medical Center Portsmouth


----------



## kevbshields

Honestly, I wouldn't assign an ICD for that.  Instead, use the ordering or presenting signs/symptoms if no diagnosis can be established.

Good luck.


----------



## Melanie Daugherty

Thanks Kevin, after mulling it over earlier, that's exactly what I ended up doing; she had had an MPI for chest pain which came back abnormal, that's what prompted the cath.


----------

